# Camping Card ACSI



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi,

Free to a good home "Camping Card ACSI" 2010.

We were going to use this for a 3 week trip to France, but family matters knocked it on the head.

Book, unsigned card and map, if anyone can use it please PM me with your details and I will post it off to you free of charge.

David


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi David,

I already have a 2010 ACSI book. But wanted to thank you for a very kind offer.

Stewart


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Ive sent you a pm
MGA Coupe


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

David

I was just looking at the ACSI site! Ive sent you a PM

Andy


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

recieved today thanks david
ken


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*ACSI Card Wanted*

Greetings Poignant Friends

Does anyone have an unused 2010 ACSI card they dont need/wont be using this year.

Heading sth in Sept for a month in Southern France and it would be a welcome addition to the inventory.

Just back from the Western Isles - what a place - stunning scenery no midges and wild camping paradise. A must do trip!!

cheers


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can't help you Barry (wouldn't mind one myself!) but it just strikes me crazy that the publishers (or whoevr) have "run out" so early , given how popular the scheme is known to be.

Or have they just put a maximum limit on those initially produced so that too many people can't get the discount\??


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there,

No problem getting one from Vicarious Books last week over the phone : 0131 2083333. Ordered on Tuesday - arrived Wednesday. 

Alan


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Off to France latter part of Aug (late decision). If anyone else has a ACSI card they no longer need, I would be interested.

Thanks


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Alan's Post above is correct- ACSI cards for 2010 still available from Vic Books on this link
http://www.vicariousbooks.co.uk/acsi.htm


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Actually, ACSI discounts are only available in low season - so August stays are at normal price.
Terri


----------

